# saved by grace



## kenerly

I need 

"saved by grace"

Translated into Hebrew.

Thanks


----------



## Yuval

I can think of many good translations, I'll give you some with back translate to English
1: "Niz(ts)al Be Hesed" = "saved by grace"  H like J in spanish
2: "Nizal Be Nes" = Saved by miracle 

well I think those will be enough for your meaning I guess


----------



## kenerly

I was looking for something like this.

חסוך על ידי כבד​ 
Is this correct translation?


----------



## Yuval

LOL 
Reminds me to ask for context
but surely not that thing you wrote. since as 23 y.o hebrew speaker I cant understand it.... 
But maybe it is only me.

I wrote you the full sentences and if you need it in hebrew letters be my guest. here it is 

ניצל בחסד/ על ידי חסד   1
ניצל בנס                 2 
the No. are refer to the last post I wrote you 
Now the word Grace as I know it is חסד (Hesed) and it means to give help to needed one since you feel pity for him and you Do it without expecting any reward.  now when you say Hesed in hebrew automaticly people refer it to action not like in english which you might consider it too​


----------



## Yuval

i forgot to add )) to my post since i read it again and it was to tough as if i am mad at you...which i am not


----------



## scriptum

Yuval said:


> I can think of many good translations, I'll give you some with back translate to English
> 1: "Niz(ts)al Be Hesed" = "saved by grace" H like J in spanish
> 2: "Nizal Be Nes" = Saved by miracle


 
The phrase should be understood in terms of Christian doctrine of salvation. Cf. "Every true Christian is a sinner saved by grace" (Romans. 3:23-26, Ephesians 2:8-9). The only adequate Hebrew translation seems to be the literal one: ניצל בחסד. 
ניצל בנס is from another opera...


----------



## Yuval

תודה על החידוד אחי


----------



## Nunty

Eph 2:8a
הן בחסד נושעתם

Rom 3:24a
אך הם מוצדקים בחסד, בחינם


These are from the Bible Society translation; there are others, of course. Feel free to PM me if you need them.


----------

